# Was ist mit meinem PC los? Nach 3 Monaten weniger FPS und Frame-Drops!



## KuhSchlepper (26. März 2015)

Hallo!  
Ich habe einen neuen Computer vor ca. 3 Monaten gekauft und habe sorgen um ihn.   
Ganz am Anfang hatte ich zb. bei CS:GO mit besten Einstellungen 299 FPS (Begrenzung) & bei FC 4 auf Ultra um die 80. Mittlerweile bei CS:GO 270-290 und bei FC4 auf Ultra 50-70.  
Es ist zwar nicht der große Unterschied, aber ich sorge mich schon drum, der PC war nicht günstig und soll auch nicht sofort kaputt gehen. Hier erstmal die Daten:    
-----   
-GTX 970 MSI (Die blaue)    
-I7 4790K  
-MSI Z97 Gaming 3   
-HyperX DDR3 2x 4GB 2400MHz  
-BeQuiet 530Watt  
-SilentiumPC Fortis 2 CPU Cooler   
-SilentiumPC Brutus M25 Pure Black Gehäuse  
-Seagate Barracuda 2TB    
-GoodRAM 240GB SSD
---    
Mein Kumpel hat den selben Build und bei ihm ist alles in Ordnung, er hat halt 1600MHz Ram. Liegt es daran? 2400MHz soll ja den I7 kaputt machen. Er hat auch ein anderes Gehäuse und Lüfter, die sind aber nicht so wichtig.
Habe XMP im Bios aktiviert, liegt es vielleicht daran? Bitte um Hilfe!!  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen   
KuhSchlepper


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

Was ist den das für eine ssd? Die kenne ich garnicht.


----------



## KuhSchlepper (26. März 2015)

Ich war bei einem Laden, kenne mich nämlich nicht so gut aus und der Kerl hat mich dann beraten. Ich kannte bisher nur Crucial und Samsung, er hat gesagt die ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. März 2015)

KuhSchlepper  schrieb:


> Ich war bei einem Laden, kenne mich nämlich nicht so gut aus und der Kerl hat mich dann beraten. Ich kannte bisher nur Crucial und Samsung, er hat gesagt die ist auch sehr gut.


Omg. lass mal as ssd brenchmark durchlaufen und Poster das Ergebnis am besten als Foto.


----------



## KuhSchlepper (26. März 2015)

Wie mach ich das?  
Und kannst du mir zu meinem eigentlichen Problem irgendetwas sagen?
EDIT: Ich poste es morgen


----------



## D0pefish (26. März 2015)

"2400MHz soll ja den I7 kaputt machen" 
Ja genau, das ist das Problem. Jetzt ist er kaputt. 

Ähhmmm nein, willkommen im Forum!
(custom Nvidia)+vollgefressenes Windows...ständig mit nacktem Ar*ch im Netz?
re and go!

second me:
wie sehen denn die Temperaturen mit voller Auslastung beim Spielen aus? CPU + GPU.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. März 2015)

AS SSD Benchmark für die SSD, GPU-Z und CoreTemp sind hilfreich bei den Temperaturen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html und was zum nachlesen, wie "schädlich" der RAM ist


----------



## Ersy90 (26. März 2015)

Ist das hier ein troll versuch?
Hilfe ich hab statt 299FPS nur noch 290FPS, ich grille meine GPU gerne bei unnötiger Last xD


----------



## Rurdo (27. März 2015)

Falls es kein Troll sein sollte würde ich dir raten den PC so wie er ist zurückzubringen, begründung: der Typ hat keine Ahnung. 
Soweit ich weiß gibts 530W nur beim L8, und sowas neu in so einen PC zu bauen ist mMn schon fahrlässig..  Ein E9 sollte es schon sein. Besser ein StraightPower10 oder gleich das DPP10^^ 

Und ja, das kann mit deinen Problemen zusammenhängen, da das Netzteil einfach nicht für die aktuelle Grafikkarten-Generation ausgelegt ist. 
Btw kannst du garkeine 300FPS haben  Lass mal Fraps laufen beim Zocken, das zeigt dir "die richtigen FPS" an.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (27. März 2015)

Ich denke der meint bei Counterstrike die FPS die nach Eingabe des Befehls "net_graph" durch die Konsole erscheint.
Wegen 10 FPS Unterschied alleine in der Anzeige braucht man sich absolut keine Sorgen machen.

Deine Konfiguration erscheint mir ein wenig merkwürdig.
An deiner Stelle hätte ich hier nach eine Konfiguration gefragt,
da wärst du unter Umständen günstiger und besser weg gekommen.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Falls es kein Troll sein sollte würde ich dir raten den PC so wie er ist zurückzubringen, begründung: der Typ hat keine Ahnung.
> Soweit ich weiß gibts 530W nur beim L8, und sowas neu in so einen PC zu bauen ist mMn schon fahrlässig..  Ein E9 sollte es schon sein. Besser ein StraightPower10 oder gleich das DPP10^^
> 
> Und ja, das kann mit deinen Problemen zusammenhängen, da das Netzteil einfach nicht für die aktuelle Grafikkarten-Generation ausgelegt ist.


Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Was ist denn am Pure Power so schlecht?

Die Grafikkarte verbraucht 150-170 Watt warum sollte das nicht reichen?


----------



## Wortakrobat (27. März 2015)

Ich würde darauf wetten das das Netzteil in diesem Zusammenhang keinen Einfluss hat. Somit immer mit der Ruhe hier in Netzteilhardware.de.... Das E9 wurde ebenfalls hier schon platt gemacht, ich seh es aber ebenfalls nicht ein in aktueller Konfiguration zu einem anderen zu greifen. Man mag mich dafür verurteilen Sei froh das du zumindest ein L8 eingebaut bekommen hast statt einem, wie üblich, China-Kracher...soooo schlecht ist es nun auch wieder nicht, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß....

Zurück zum Thema: Wegen dem bisschen regst dich auf im Benchmark Test? Omg. Einfach die SSD benchmarken und ansonsten setz halt Windows neu auf wenn es dich so sehr stört... dann wirds wieder da sein... das der Aufwand in diesem Zusammenhang in keinem Verhältnis zum nutzen steht sollte klar sein....

EDIT: Temperaturen sind dennoch zu prüfen...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (27. März 2015)

Weder GoodRAM noch SilentiumPC sind hier in Deutschland groß bekannt. Zumindest habe ich von beiden vorher noch nie gehört/gelesen. Beides sind polnische Firmen und wenn man nach diesen Produkten im Netz sucht, bekommt man auch Informationen aus Polen. Ich will denen keine Kompetenz bei Hardware absprechen und es soll auch bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Aber ich denke es hat einen Grund, warum diese Marken hier in Deutschland unbekannt sind. Es ist bei vielen Produkten anderer Länder auch nicht anders. Und gerade für Polen wäre es leicht, die Produkte deutlicher nach Deutschland zu exportieren.

Die SSD dürfte diese hier sein: Goodram C-Series SSD 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SSDPR-C40-240) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier mal die Produkte von SilentiumPC: silentiumpc | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde die Kiste auch zurückbringen. Der Kühler könnte eine Fehlkonstruktion sein oder den Strom- und Verbrauchsstandard der Mainboards nicht einhalten. Die SSD wird zwar bei einigen wenigen Händlern verkauft. Aber wirklich trauen tue ich der trotzdem nicht. Ich würde nur Computer mit hier in Deutschland etablierter Hardware nehmen, die hier auch von Fachpresse und Community wahrgenommen und getestet wird. Aber so können wir weder Case, noch Kühler oder SSD einschätzen.


----------

